# Pheasants Forever



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Are there any Pheasants forever members on this forum? I was considering joining and I am wondering if it is worth my time. I would love to participate in projects and fundraisers, but not if they aren't well organized. I value the opinions of my fellow hunters, even the crazy ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

It's pretty much a joke in Utah. I used to be a member.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Depends on what chapter you are talking about.
Cache valley chapter is pretty active. Not sure about Golden Spike or Great Salt Lake chapter. 
Are there any chapters further south?


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you considered the Utah Chukar & Wildlife Foundation? The habitat in Utah is much more suitable for Chukars than it is for Pheasants.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey.... I was a member for 2 years, just let mine run out a month ago, I joined because I thought it would be an awesome chance to "Get involved" and do some good and meet people who's love of hunting was like mine !. Well I e-mailed the Salt lake chapter guys was told where and when they had meetings, went and no one was there. I sent several other e-mails and never heard back. I did get 1 news letter in the 2 years and of course the phez forever quarterly magizine (which is great) but that was it. In my opinion save your money and go for the chuckers or ducks unlimited or something. Maybe I didnt put enough effort into being involved, but I was VERY disapointed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

A chapter in Utah would be suitably called "Pheasants Forever...Gone." :? 

DU, NWTF, UCF, these are the bird groups doing it in this state. Hang your "want to help" hat with any of these folks and you won't be sorry.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the chukar foundation is still evolving. I see some great potential there.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

I have some extra copies of the UCF newsletter this month. If you will PM me your address, I would be glad to send you one.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

Former member here. If you want your fees to go to local projects, or for more than one or two local projects to even occur in this state, then i would say forget about PF. I think they are a good organization, but I think their inpact is muted in this state, through no real fault of PF. I wasn't overly impressed with what I saw from my local chapter here as well (not the Cache Valley Chapter, but I won't specify beyond that). As was mentioned they do put out a good mag. Almost all about pheasant hunting in the midwest and plains states, but then, they actually have pheasants still. Still, a good read and good pics.

I would look at joining Delta Waterfowl, Utah Waterfowl Association, Ducks Unlimited, or all three. They do a lot for waterfowl locally which the few remaining pheasants on the Wasatch Front, also benefit from. As mostof them are out west in the marsh areas. RMEF, UCF, and others would be worht your time and money as well. All these organizations do a lot for hunters and wildlife in general, besides whatever species they primarily support. I thought I heard there was going to be, or maybe there is, a chapter of the Ruffed Grouse Society in Utah, as well. Most of that organization's other chapters lie back east.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

The Cache Valley Chapter does a whole lot of good.

Here let me hijack this post *(mods if the post below needs it's own topic please feel free to move it)*:

As I see it all conservation groups have 2 problems:
1) Many chapters are banquet chapters and that is it. The 2 to 12 guys that plan the banquets meet for a few months once per week (prior to the banquet) to hash out and put on the bandquet, they sell all the tickets, collect all of the donations, and breath a huge sigh of relief once it is over. Even in the excitement of the fund raising few if any members step up to say thanks for putting it on or "What can I do to help out?" Some one once said "your rewards are in direct proportion to your efforts".
2) From what I have seen with most national organizations (or local ones for that matter) they all fail to have a communication system for the local members. I hear the complaint of groups that try to get projects done that they can't get participation in those projects, the same 2 to 12 members who set up the banquet are those that participate in the projects. (I believe that if someone finds a way to communicate effectively within an organization that they could change conservation work forever).

In my opionin in any organization, you as a member have to push to be active otherwise you "fall through the cracks" so to speak.

Have a great one.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would reiterate what has been said about the GSL PF chapter. I've gone to several banquets and given a lot of money and had a great time. They sponsor a decent youth hunt each year which is worth while. The magazine is one of my favorites. But most of the discussions with folks there surround the next trip to South Dakota or Kansas. Several of the guys get together for those trips and have a good time. I used to kind of resent that. But then I came more to appreciate it for the following reason. Utah really isn't nor will ever be, even a marginal pheasant state. Areas that used to hold pheasants, now hold houses, and that trend will continue. And that is the way things go. The GSL PH group gives me a chance to sit down with other guys who share the love of the ditch parrots, and have a good evening at a banquet. Once I embraced that, I was OK with it. 

If you were part of a PF group in a midwest state, don't try to compare them. I lived in Nebraska for a couple of years and was involved with PF there. The projects were amazing - the Youth Ringneck programs - the pancake breakfasts, the corners for habitat - habitat restoration projects, ditchbanks for wildlife - you name it - there was much work to do, and plenty of pheasants and interest. At the same time, the town I lived in had a Trout Unlimited Chapter. It was much the same as PF is here. Guys would get together and tie flies, and someone would share a slide show of their last trip to Montana, Colorado, or Utah and guys would discuss fishing trips to trout states. On the flip side, TU does incredible things here - getting access to private water, stream restoration projects, youth and community fishing support, and the list goes on. 

I keep my PF membership though, for the sole reason that overall, it is a good group, they put out a good magazine, and I enjoy the banquets. But I have never shot a pheasant in Utah, and I really doubt I will ever shoot a wild pheasant here. But I'm OK with that. I'm planning a November trip to central Montana and Nebraska over Thanksgiving!


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I also think PF is a waste of time and money. But honestly what do any of the clubs do in utah??? Except for SFW, I have other issues with them. Not to single them out,but their name has come up in this post several times. UCF, What have they done this year??? I looked at their website, I can't find a thing. I see what they would like to do, what their statement is ect... But I don't see where their money and effort has accomplished. I know what delta and Du have done and will continue to send my money there. Also I have not heard much from UWA. I stopped being a member there. Send your money to places where you can see the results of YOUR money. Someone said last year before the UCF banquet, that if you shoot one chukar this season you need to join and be at the banquet. Why???? Im not saying they haven't done anything,I just don't know what the hell it is they or anyone else has done. Therefore I see no reason to send any of them a dime.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

As with most things in life, you get out of it what you put in to it.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

The UCF website is currently being redesigned so it hasn't been updated in awhile. I personally know that the UCF has participated and help fund at least 13-15 small game guzzlers in Box Elder County (we are installing 2 more on Saturday). They have help fund and release 3000 Pen Raised Chukars in the state. They have helped the DWR Sage Grouse Biologists by participating in flush counts and trapping efforts. They have had there own Youth Chukar hunt. Help fund a wildlife biologist doing Chukar studies in the state and they have had their own banquet. Other than that, I am not sure.....

If you want the latest UCF newsletter, I have extra copies. Just send me a PM with your address and I will gladly send you one.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I completely understand what each of you are saying about this subject. Unfortunately the pheasant situation here in Utah will never be the same. We will never see the same numbers of birds because we cannot reclaim the habitat that has been lost. PF is all about habitat and all about volunteers. Because the pheasant situation can never recover to how it used to be, many hunters have given up on it altogether. They have given up on the birds, the habitat, the DWR, their fellow hunters, and the prospect of any kind of change. I worked with some of the guys in the SL chapter of PF and I know that they are passionate about making things better. In my opinion, they can't be what they need to be and do what they need to do because of the attitudes of most Utah pheasant hunters. Most of us who join organizations like PF or any of the others do so with the desire to help out by donating time, work and most times money, but unless someone else coordinates the projects, and does what they can to get members excited about it, we don't show up or whatever. I think it goes beyond just joining the club and saying you are willing. It goes beyond showing up to meetings. I think PF's success in Utah would be greatly bolstered by joining with the other organizations to help with their projects, and asking the others to help out with PF projects. I also think its crazy to have 4 PF chapters in the state when they struggle so hard to find members. They should take turns doing projects in each of the areas, and work as one chapter until they get large enough to divide. By helping other groups like UCF and DU, they will indirectly help the pheasant situation as well. I personally don't think its too late to save what habitat we do have left. Those of us who are passionate about pheasants in Utah just need to join together to make the difference, and preserve what we have left. We also need to encourage others to get involved in whatever way possible. Let's face it- with how this state is growing in population, all wildlife is being affected by habitat destruction! The next to go could be your favorite animal to pursue.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

There is still a lot of pheasant habitat in this state, the problem is it isn't on the Wasatch Front, so no one wants to deal with it! Look at the basin or Emery county, lots of places to do projects do there, but people from SLC aren't going to do them down there. 
Pheasants are a lost cause in this state.

Rut


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I feel the same way about Southern Utah and chukars, have you seen all the habitat down here? Yet it isn't utilized. If there is a way to get involved and change this, let me know and I'll sign up.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Shummy, 

Send me a PM with your address and I will send you a copy of the UCF newsletter. 

You need to get involved if you want projects done in your part of the state. There is a lot of work involved in getting guzzlers sites located, then approved, then funded but if there are individuals willing to put a little effort into it, then the projects will come your way.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

pm sent, There are already a ton of guzzlers down here.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

So if you have the guzzlers and the habitat, you are basically looking for some birds. 

The UCF helped fund the release of 3,000 Pen Raised birds and the biologist is working hard trying to figure out how we can improve the numbers. 

The newsletter will be in the mail today.


----------

